
Ask HN: What are your favourite hard-to-find sites from the “young” Internet? - DavidPiper
There seems to be a lot of nostalgia in the comments on HN lately, harking back to an earlier era of the Internet from the 1990&#x27;s and 2000&#x27;s. The Internet was young, things were simpler, more magical and less commercialised.<p>According to these commenters, this Internet still exists today, but won&#x27;t show up on any major search engine (Google seems to be the usual target of this complaint but I assume it&#x27;s more or less true of other search engines too).<p>Growing up in a household that didn&#x27;t get an Internet connection until 2006, I missed this &quot;young internet&quot; almost completely, and so I was wondering: what are some of your favourite examples of niche, eclectic, wholesome, fascinating, magical, quirky, mind-blowing, profound, simple, nostalgic, and&#x2F;or interesting sites from this young Internet that still exist today?
======
WheelsAtLarge
Here's one that's not so old, about 2005, but it showed me how people can get
riled up over anything. This site was created as part of a contest to see who
could get the most page hits starting from 0. I don't know how well it did but
it was one of the top sites in the contest. People thought it was real and
voiced their displeasure.

[https://web.archive.org/web/20050204224059/http://www.saveto...](https://web.archive.org/web/20050204224059/http://www.savetoby.com/)

You'll need flash.

